# Suggestion for Newbies..



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

IF you are just starting out..please make sure to take your kayak into the water stripped down and practice self recovery..Both flipping the yak upright and getting inside.

Once, you've semi mastered that, then try doing it with a few rods ( minus the reels) and say a milk crate with a brick or 2 in it..As a rigged kayak is different to re enter and flip over.

The single most common mistake I hear spoken is..I don't plan to flip..and that is mistake number one..

Always plan to flip, then you can rarely go wrong..


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

*Yep*

I am a newb, and have been practicing this (have a long way to go). 

Two things I've encountered.

A) It seems logical to practice this in a shallow area where you would have to try pretty hard to drown. however, if your feet are touching the bottom, you aren't practicing what you should be practicing. It would be best practice where you can just barely touch the bottom or not at all.

B) Wear appropriate clothing. Not just in the appropriate for cold water sense, but in general during the summer. My first time trying to reenter, I was wearing some super lightweight baggy nylon out door type pants. I for the life of me, could not get back in the kayak without my pants getting pulled off of me everytime. Total pain in the ass.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

That suggestion isn't just for newbs. We should ALL practice re-entry a few times each year. The water is getting warmer, so go get wet this weekend and find out if your skills will pass muster


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

And know your limitations with weather,currents and your own physical abilities... there are newbies I've seen posting on many sites that are trying to tag along with others blindly when they have had no real time on the water even in calm conditions. A simple trip through the Lesner Bridge at Lynnehaven Inlet could prove deadly with the currents that run through there. People read online reports or hear about spots and try and reach them without knowing the possible conditions they face should a wind shift occur or a storm come up. Its one thing when you can fire up the boat and head to the docks or run to the car for shelter but when you are 4 miles away from anything or anyone in a kayak it's a different story. I've seen people recommend wade fishing spots to people online but they never quite give the full details of the layout or conditions to expect. Like Green Island Slough... In my time I've seen many people go down and get swept into that rip that runs parallel to the shore near the old temporary ferry docks and they were sent there by someone meaning well but forgot to mention how bad the current can be or how soft the banks are. Do your homework but always expect the unexpected out there.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

All the above is great info and truths but might I also suggest never go alone and always let someone know of your plans and time of return or call in times !
Plan, Prepare and Return!
jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't want hijack the thread. But, I have promised some kayakers on this forum that I will initiate a self-rescue practice in HRBT area. I am thinking May 8th or 15th before VA striper season starts. I think water temp at 60F+ is not bad as long as it is sunny and 70F (air temp). I mean just bating suit is good enough. After the practice participants can go fishing for croakers or something.

I do not know the area since I don't live there. All I know is a marina at Ft Monroe. I think the marina is good because 1) only $3.00 fee (last year), 2) the water current is mild near the marina (not under the HRBT), 3) calm water, 4) most importantly, it has a small sandy beach we can walk into the water. There is also a beach (free parking) inside FT Monroe. Wind surf beginner's class are held in this place. But I don't know anything about the fishing there after/before practice.

Does anyone know the better place than the FT Monroe, with sandy beach and mild current, and be able to catch some fish after practice? 

Joe


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

*Look before you leap...*

I don't know the specifics for using the launch inside Mill Creek where sailboarders put in and it is a fairly shallow area but access may be limited to military only. The sandbar between the two bridges at the mouth of the creek was the scene of a kayaker drowning in the fast current last year when his yak came untethered from a sign post on the bar and began to blow off. He tried to grab it and fell in only to surface before going down one last time in front of his wife on the banks watching. The "beach" along the sea wall near the marina is a narrow flat strewn with rocks and debris and it it drops off quickly to depths of 9 to 18 feet. And the closer to the bridge at the mouth of Mill Creek you are the stronger the current can be... there is a channel that runs parallel to the HRBT and the seawall at the fort.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Joe
Huntington beach by JRB might be a good choice good beach and protected water can be shallow or deeper for training.I was thinking of try some this weekend and practice standing also .

jerry


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

O Shin Rin said:


> Joe
> Huntington beach by JRB might be a good choice good beach and protected water can be shallow or deeper for training.I was thinking of try some this weekend and practice standing also .
> 
> jerry


Was over there last week and at Hi tide you have to go out pretty far before the water really starts to get deep. Out at the first power line tower it was only like 7'.
I agree, everyone should do this before venturing out. The first thing thats going to happen when you flip is your gonna freeze up and forget evrything that you've ever been told about re-entering a kayak. You have got to be able to flip the yak back over by yourself. It's not a question of when it will happen, because eventually it will happen, it's what you do to prepare yourself for it. And if your like me, I'm in my kayak almost 12 months out of the year, your gonna need to prctice in different water temps.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Too Busy said:


> That suggestion isn't just for newbs. We should ALL practice re-entry a few times each year. The water is getting warmer, so go get wet this weekend and find out if your skills will pass muster



Went down 4 times last week in the middle of Diamond Shoals. One of the East Coast's worst impact and current zones. Even with the yak upside down I was never in the water for more then 30 seconds and never lost more then a bag of bait..

Had the yak out stripped down during the swell from Hurricane Bill last year. 4 hours of arse whooping in pounding swell is good training, but make sure you ready for that level of play, before you try it.

I am ready for 2010opcorn:


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

*Ocean View Beach*

Joe,

Down by Ships Cabbin. Recovery can be done in that area. Then it is a one mile paddle to the ODU Reef for some fishing. Water depths in that area are in the 27' range.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Trapper said:


> Joe,
> 
> Down by Ships Cabbin. Recovery can be done in that area. Then it is a one mile paddle to the ODU Reef for some fishing. Water depths in that area are in the 27' range.


Thanks for the reply. Again, I do not know the area (Mouth of Chesapeake Bay) at all. I live 3 + hours from there. May I have the street name or something so I can google map it. 

So this area has a small beach and the depth of water is 6' within 50' from the shore? The reason I ask this is that It makes the participants reach the shore quickly to get warmed up.

Mild current is not a problem. The kayak will be leashed to another kayak. And at least one more kayaker will monitor the practice. This way the kayak will not be drifted away from/to the shore and any loose stuff will be picked up.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

fish militia said:


> Went down 4 times last week in the middle of Diamond Shoals. One of the East Coast's worst impact and current zones. Even with the yak upside down I was never in the water for more then 30 seconds and never lost more then a bag of bait..
> 
> Had the yak out stripped down during the swell from Hurricane Bill last year. 4 hours of arse whooping in pounding swell is good training, but make sure you ready for that level of play, before you try it.
> 
> I am ready for 2010opcorn:


you must be my kind of kayaker. Here is my video of kayaking in rough water:

http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/u/22/rSmdilf74vc

Joe


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

Joe,
Not much on hotlinks so give this a try

Ships Cabin Restaurant
4110 East Ocean View Avenue
Norfolk, VA 23518-1616
(757) 362-0060
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...915&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A&cid=14244950692166951189


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Me and Vic Sorensen (ACA instructor) do practice training at the Willoghby Ramp. We can schedule another group event if you want to do it with a very knowledegable instructor present. There is no charge for this.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Trapper said:


> Joe,
> Not much on hotlinks so give this a try
> 
> Ships Cabin Restaurant
> ...


Traper,
Thanks for the Info. I really appreciate it. I found the exact place on Google Map. It looks the wind was strong on the day aerial photo was taken in the area. I think we need a place more protected from wind of any directions. The place is close to Willoghby Ramp. I think Willoghby Ramp may be the best place because everybody know the place (even me). Though I do not know the boat traffic at Willoghby Ramp. Traffic may be light before the striper season open and after 10 am.

Thanks a lot

Joe


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

Joe,

That shot was probably taken durning a nor'easter. Normally very small wave action, or a boat wake or two. Which ever place you decide count me in.

Guy


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Trapper said:


> Joe,
> 
> That shot was probably taken durning a nor'easter. Normally very small wave action, or a boat wake or two. Which ever place you decide count me in.
> 
> Guy


Guy,
I talked two guys over the phone. We will do it at 11:00AM-01:00PM on May 15th (Saturday) at Willoghby Ramp. I will post a new thread soon.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

sounds good to me


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

ruthless said:


> Me and Vic Sorensen (ACA instructor) do practice training at the Willoghby Ramp. We can schedule another group event if you want to do it with a very knowledegable instructor present. There is no charge for this.


Thanks for the offer Cory/Vic... If you don't have one anytime soon keep us posted for one for the late fall/winter season.


----------

